
Influencer Marketing is already dull, boring and repetitive. What gives? - shonasinha
Most of us will employ some or the other kind of influencer(s) to sell our product - be a tech junkie blogger or a therapist promoting an app like  Headspace. It&#x27;s beyond just fashion and beauty gurus. 
Would love to hear your thoughts about what has made this industry already so boring and repetitive? On most platforms, influencers are sold like fresh fish of the menu with the same old formula (find influencer, create campaign, execute campaign, pay). How do you think we can fix it? 
We think it needs more strategic excitement and formula shifting (especially since the marketing investment by brands is just shooting up). 
Your thoughts??
======
sogen
Shiny > Old

There's no fix to it, serotonin is a drug and Mark Zuckerberg, Oprah, CNN,
FOX, etc are kings.

As Warhol said, everyone will be famous for 15 minutes, it's more about the
"15 minutes" attention span than being famous.

Everything can be gamed, Twitter, Facebook (i.e. mood experiments), reddit,
instagram, etc. and cheap!

Gotta go check my feed.

